
Google's Andy Rubin demos Android - davidw
http://blip.tv/file/698098/
======
flyhighplato
Hmmm... it's an "iPhony" for the most part. I wonder what else they have in
store. Is the openness of this the entirety of the radical innovation in this?
Or am I expecting too much?

~~~
idea
Even the openness is not what i was expecting last year. So what if it runs on
Linux? You're stuck with whatever the Android SDK supports and you have to use
Java.

~~~
davidw
Well - for the moment. IMO they're kind of stuck at a crossroads between open
and commercial:

[http://journal.dedasys.com/articles/2008/02/21/android-
comme...](http://journal.dedasys.com/articles/2008/02/21/android-commercial-
meets-open-source)

------
andreyf
For some reason, it makes me so happy that this interview isn't on YouTube.

